# the horse is chestnut but?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He is just a flaxen chestnut. And the "barring" is because he is a little on the heavy set side.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Horse isn't at all heavy for his big bone. And the "barring" looks like waves in that last pic, almost like a Curly.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree looks like waving in a longer coat like a foal coat or in this case winter coat. Flaxen chestnut.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnuts tend to shine a golden colour at any rate.


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

The barring or waves are always on his neck, not as clear in winter but really obvious in summer. We got him nearly 9 years ago and the seller called it a coat mutation which covers everything in two words.
Squirrelfood - Can I ask what is a curly?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Home - American Bashkir Curly Horse Registry << Information on the breed and characteristics. Essentially they are curly haired or wave haired.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a mare who had wavy hair like that on her neck that was caused by Cushings.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

NdAppy...that cream colored one looks like a paloodle! : )

Interesting coats.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Just a flaxen chestnut. The waviness in the neck could be caused by a number of things; weight, neck damage in the past, an early onset of cushings (which is not just found in older horses but younger horses as well) or breeding. May be possible, as others have suggested, that he could have curly in his breeding.


----------

